# What to see, what to see...



## bobgaggle (Dec 27, 2019)

My wife and I are finally getting a weekend kid-free and we're going to New York. I haven't seen a show in years and want to know what's good. She wants some musical spectacle and I want some kind of quirky straight play/murder comedy thing. I heard of "Imbible" which seems like maybe a compromise... Any other suggestions?


----------



## Darin (Dec 27, 2019)

We tend to see the big musicals when we go to New York. We have a trip planned for June where we're seeing Hadestown, Beetlejuice and Six


----------



## JChenault (Dec 27, 2019)

“Play that goes wrong” is hilarious. Especially for theatre folk


----------



## macsound (Dec 27, 2019)

I've always just gone to tkts and see what they've got


----------



## Mark Wenderlich (Jan 1, 2020)

bobgaggle said:


> My wife and I are finally getting a weekend kid-free and we're going to New York. I haven't seen a show in years and want to know what's good. She wants some musical spectacle and I want some kind of quirky straight play/murder comedy thing. I heard of "Imbible" which seems like maybe a compromise... Any other suggestions?


It’s not a musical but To Kill A Mockingbird is Phenomenally good. If you can get tickets.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 1, 2020)

macsound said:


> I've always just gone to tkts and see what they've got


ditto


----------

